# Bulletproof coffee for extra energy and weight loss.



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 19, 2017)

This concoction has been around for the last couple of years, and it has many variations on the original recipe; but all of them are supposed to give you extra energy, and also to help with losing weight. 
The basic idea of bulletproof coffee was adding butter (yes, butter ! ) to your morning coffee, either with or without cream. 
I don't usually add the butter to mine because I like it better with just plain unrefined coconut oil, and maybe a little cinnamon; but you can find information and recipes for all sorts of different combinations on the internet. 
The basic premise is that the butter (or coconut oil) will rev up your metabolism, help keep you full and satisfied so that you do not eat as often, and the coconut oil is one of the healthiest fats that you can eat. 
I also add coconut oil to other foods that I eat during the day, and it seems like it does fill me up faster and gives me more energy, and there are no unwanted carbs (which DO make me hungry). 

I also usually add some whey protein powder to my bulletproof coffee, which is also low carb; but adds flavor and extra protein to my morning coffee. 
The way that I make mine is to start with about a half cup of coffee, add the coconut oil and stir to melt it, then add some cream and about 1-2 spoons of whey protein (either chocolate or vanilla), and then I blend all of that in the Ninja cup. 
Once it is thoroughly blended, I pour it back into my coffee cup, and fill the cup up with hot coffee. Cinnamon can be added anytime if you like cinnamon in your coffee.


----------



## hearlady (Sep 21, 2017)

HFL I've never tried this but have been curious. Does it work as far as controlling appetite? Also don't you have to use a certain expensive coffee?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 21, 2017)

hearlady said:


> HFL I've never tried this but have been curious. Does it work as far as controlling appetite? Also don't you have to use a certain expensive coffee?


I think that the person who named it the Bulletproof Diet does sell his own brand of coffee (and maybe other items, too); but I just make it from whatever kind of coffee that I have, and sometimes do the same thing with a cup of hot chai tea latte. 
The coconut oil is very beneficial because it is a MTC (medium chain triglyceride), and not only our body , but also our brain can use this oil. This is why it is being used to help Alzheimer’s patients, because the brain can feed on MCT’s.
Anyway, the coconut oil also helps me to feel full longer. When we go to the fitness center, I do’nt do good if i eat much for breakfast and then go and exercise; but I don’t do good if I don’t have something on my stomach either. Bulletproof coffee, made with a half scoop of whey protein (either chocolate or vanilla) is just the right amount for me to have, and the combination of oil and protein keep me energized and feeling good all morning long.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 21, 2017)

I've tried the highs & lows of coffee, never got into the coconut frenzy, did use those little packets of butter in my coffee a few times when that was hyped.  Can't really say it helped or not with weight loss.  My choice is lighten it with half & half.  Still get the butter fat but in moderation.  I do use butter for my eggs & brown bag pop corn.  Have lost weight, normal BMI for 2 1/2 years.  The 'bulletproof' coffee is not to my liking as much as my way.  But if it works why not?


----------



## Lara (Sep 21, 2017)

Interesting happyflowerlady. 
"Bulletproof" coffee is a catchy name :iwillbeback:


----------



## Trade (Sep 21, 2017)

I've never heard of or even thought of putting butter in coffee. 

But I like butter, and I like coffee, so maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 21, 2017)

I tried it with butter (after much deliberation) but I think that for me, coconut oil works better, and there is just something about the whole idea of putting butter in my coffee that I dislike, even though it didn’t taste bad when I tried it. 
One thing that I feel IS important though, and that is to be sure and use a blender when you make this kind of coffee.  I tried it with just butter or coconut oil stirred in, and it just floats, and then you end up drinking hot oil or melted butter. 

Since you are not supposed to put something as hot as a fresh cup of coffee in the blender (builds up pressure), what I do is pour a scant half cup of coffee, add the coconut oil and some cream (which cools the coffee down), and then whey protein if I am adding that, and then blend it up really, really good. 
Once it is all blended, then I pour it back into the coffee cup and finish filling it up with coffee. It is all frothy on top and looks and tastes like a wonderful creamy latte. 
This is also great as a before bedtime snack if you make it with herbal tea or herbal coffee (like Teeccino) and helps me to sleep well, and feel satisfied without filling up my tummy. 
In case you have never heard of Teeccino, it is an herbal coffee, comes in a bunch of different flavors, has no caffeine, and is delicious !  
It comes in loose packages and can be brewed like coffee, or in tea bags, and can just be made like a cup of tea. 
Here is the website, and Amazon also carries this. 

http://teeccino.com/


----------



## Robusta (Sep 22, 2017)

Never would I put any thing in my coffee. If I want to be "Fortified" I will find another path.


----------



## Trade (Sep 22, 2017)

Robusta said:


> Never would I put any thing in my coffee. If I want to be "Fortified" I will find another path.



There is that consideration. Real men drink their coffee back.


----------



## nvtribefan (Sep 22, 2017)

The thought of putting grease in my coffee is disgusting.  Just saying.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 22, 2017)

I do believe butter to be better than the trans fat oils you get in non-dairy creamers.  Here's 20 more reasons that may or may not be backed by scientific data, I don't need to prove it, just sayiing.  I use butter for my oatmeal, eggs, sweet potatoes & nightly brown bag popcorn.  I have maintained a 24 BMI for 2 1/2 years.  I never count calories but do make sure I get only complex carbs, 6-8 servings of fruits & veggies.  My A1C is 3.8%.  



    Butter is     rich in the most easily absorbable form of Vitamin A necessary for     thyroid and      adrenal health. 
     Contains     lauric acid, important in treating fungal infections and candida. 
     Contains     lecithin, essential for cholesterol metabolism. 
     Contains     anti-oxidants that protect against free radical damage. 
     Has     anti-oxidants that protect against weakening arteries. 
     Is a     great source of Vitamins E, K and K2.  Read up on the benefits of K2. 
     Is a very     rich source of the vital mineral selenium. 
     Saturated     fats in butter have strong anti-tumor and anti-cancer properties. 
     Butter     contains conjugated linoleic acid, which is a potent anti-cancer     agent, muscle builder, and immunity booster 
     Vitamin D     found in butter is essential to absorption of calcium. 
     Protects     against tooth decay. 
     Is your     only source of an anti-stiffness factor, which protects against     calcification of the joints. 
         Anti-stiffness factor in butter also prevents hardening of the     arteries, cataracts, and calcification of the pineal gland. 
     Is a     source of Activator X, which helps your body absorb minerals. 
     Is a     source of iodine in highly absorbable form. 
     May     promote fertility in women. 
     Is a     source of quick energy, and is not stored in our bodies adipose     tissue. 
         Cholesterol found in butterfat is essential to children's brain and     nervous system development. 
     Contains     Arachidonic Acid (AA) which plays a role in brain function and is a     vital component of cell membranes. 
     Protects     against gastrointestinal infections in the very young or the     elderly. 



*I just don't care for the taste when it's added to my coffee, so I don't use it!*


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 20, 2020)

Butter in coffee? That sounds disgusting.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jul 21, 2020)

It’s popular on the Keto diet,no?


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 24, 2020)

Graveyards are full of people that believed in the word "bulletproof".


----------

